# Pic of my snow shovel



## WVfishnfool (Feb 13, 2014)

A 550cc snow shovel. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 13, 2014)

saw a video of a guy who built a snowblower with a chevy big block, would throw the snow over 100', could of used it today. Got 6" of snow overnight, fairly rare event here in E TN. :LOL2:


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 13, 2014)

> saw a video of a guy who built a snowblower with a chevy big block, would throw the snow over 100', could of used it today. Got 6" of snow overnight, fairly rare event here in E TN.



You mean this one? Its badddddddddd :lol: 

https://www.chonday.com/Videos/snowblowvch1


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2014)

My neighbor has a very similar 4 wheeler he uses to do the light plowing with

Not today - 14 plus of heavy wet on top and a few feet of frozen - YIPES!


----------



## WVfishnfool (Feb 13, 2014)

I've shoved as much as 10" of wet snow with this one. The blade will angle left and right makes it a little easier along with raising and lowering with my electric winch. However ice is a different story it aint gonna happen with a 4 wheeler plow not enough weight. I do like the Polaris though it's got true locking 4wd where all 4 wheels will dig if necessary. I needed something my driveway comes downhiil about 90' long beside my house and I have a concrete pad behind that's 50'x 60' where I access my 2 car garage that's under my house.
Half of my turning pad. 


My driveway after it was cleared.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 14, 2014)

here's mine, this was taken a couple years ago, since i have added chains for plowing. it does very well! chains on the rear made a HUGE difference.


----------



## WVfishnfool (Feb 14, 2014)

I hear you I need to get me a piece of mine belt or something to add to the top of my blade. When I was pushing the deep snow some was comin over the top. I like this Cycle Country set-up I have because I can swivel the blade left/right or leave it straight ahead.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have cycle country state plow and that flap really makes a differece


----------



## bassfisherjk58 (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Macrosill (Feb 28, 2014)

I use a 40" thrower unit on my Garden Tractor. I get comments everytime I use it. It is not a Chevy V8 but it kicks but.


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is mine!

[youtube]cojezg-2auw[/youtube]


----------



## WVfishnfool (Feb 28, 2014)

Jim that chit looks to much like work to me and I aint in to that 4 letter word WORK anymore. :lol: :lol:


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 1, 2014)

After I got the plow I rarely use a shovel. My buddy came over taking pictures when I was showing my daughter how to shovel saying that was the first time he ever saw me with a shovel


----------

